# My dog shakes and constintly stinks two days after grooming.



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi all my Chloe just turned 15 and she in the last 7 months seems to shake more all the time. She shakes when I maker her food, then she shakes when I eat my food. She shakes when we get ready to go outside, She shakes when I get ready to go. She use to only shake once in awhile now it seems like all the time. I am wondering if that has to do with her older age more. Also I use to get her groomed every few months and she would smell good for awhile and now after her grooming two days latter she really stinks. Is that also do to her age? I am wondering if there is a product out there that can control that? Do any of you have these issues with your dog and is your dog older? Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would take her to the vets as she sounds very worried and may be in pain somewhere. Where is the smell coming from? Is it her teeth, or anal glands maybe as they are the most common areas for smell and vets can help with either of them.


----------

